# Fleurette Lt 12?



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
On the 13/Feb/1917. 5 men from this trawler where drowned as a result of an attack by an enemy submarine.They are commerated on the Tower Hill Memorial but there is no report of the loss of FLEURETTE either in Lloyds War Losses or BVLS.
Could anyone shed any light on this incident please?

regards
Roger


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Roger,

You will find some information here: http://www.uboat.net/forums/read.php?23,72380,72380#msg-72380

Not much though - this line of enquiry seems to have petered out - worth a look though.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
Thanks for the input. 
Her correct port number was LT312. At this stage, it looks unlikely that she was the victim of U-Boat attack.

regards
Roger


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Got a job to read that Roger - does it say she was found abandoned? Could you transcribe what is on that do***ent please as it may help enquiries.

Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
See
http://www.uboat.net/forums/read.php?23,72380,72670#msg-72670
and 
http://www.uboat.net/forums/read.php?23,72380,72689#msg-72689

Thanks for your input.

regards
Roger


----------

